# Which layout do you use?



## AbsentNumeral (Nov 30, 2011)

When viewing the TCoD main site, what style do you select from the dropdown? I always use the Voice of the Forest style, myself. It happened to come up by default on my first visit to TCoD, and after reading through the whole spriting guide, I was used to it. Plus the header image is prettyful :D


----------



## CJBlazer (Nov 30, 2011)

The one I use when I am sneeking on is the VBulletin one. That way nobody around me will think I am on a Pokemon-related site. On normal circumstances, I use the Scyther Slash Style or the Bachuru Style.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Nov 30, 2011)

I use Hellfire on the main site and Roar of Time on the boards.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 30, 2011)

Never not Roar of Time.

Soooooooo less bland than the other dark layouts.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 30, 2011)

I use Roar of Time. Hellfire and Mew hurt my eyes and the rest is meh.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Nov 30, 2011)

I use the Dewgong style for the forums since it came like that when I first came on and I'm too lazy to change it. But for the site, I use either the Celebi style, Mew style, or Articuno.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 30, 2011)

Used to use Bachuru, but my computer got sloooooow, so it's minimal Dewgong.


----------



## Zexion (Nov 30, 2011)

CJBlazer said:


> The one I use when I am sneeking on is the VBulletin one. That way nobody around me will think I am on a Pokemon-related site.


Same. When I don't care I use the Roar of Time. (That is no suprise)


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 30, 2011)

Bouncy Mew on the site (ONE DAY IT WILL BE A FORUM SKIN AGAIN...), and Minimal Dewgong or Bachuru on the forums. I can't stand the darker skins :|


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 30, 2011)

Spectrum on the main site, Bachuru on the forums, at least until Spectrum is a forum skin again. It was my favourite ;A;


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 30, 2011)

Roar of time on the forums, and a random one when I go on the site. :)


----------



## The Fame Monster (Nov 30, 2011)

I tend to change it every so often, but right now, it's Torkoal


----------



## Luxcario (Dec 1, 2011)

I use Roar of Time. For the forums _and_ the main site.


----------



## Karousever (Dec 3, 2011)

Torkoal on the site, Scyther Slash on the forums


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Dec 3, 2011)

Coloursfall said:


> Spectrum on the main site, Bachuru on the forums, at least until Spectrum is a forum skin again. It was my favourite ;A;


Huh. I find Spectrum to be rather eye-hurting.

Since everyone seems to be posting their preferences for the forums: I have it set to Minimal Dewgong on my iPod, but Bachuru on my computer. I'm not sure why the discrepancy...


----------



## Ever (Dec 3, 2011)

SSBS on the main site, Minimal Dewgong on the Forums :D


----------



## Autumn (Dec 3, 2011)

scyther slash for far, _far_ too long. pretty much i work at "if butterfree adds a new skin to the forum i change both my site layout and forum skin to it until the next skin comes along" and even though now we have bachuru style (which is really pretty honestly!!) it's not on the main website and it really bothers me when my site/forums skins don't match.

Which means I've been using Scyther Slash for like a year and a half now.


----------



## Dar (Dec 4, 2011)

Voice of the Forest on the site, and either Axe Murderer or Scyther Slash on the forums.


----------



## Ever (Dec 5, 2011)

Bachuru annoys me because instead of having a questionmark for people with no avvies, it has their name. That just annoys me for some strange reason.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Dec 5, 2011)

Holly Day said:


> Bachuru annoys me because instead of having a questionmark for people with no avvies, it has their name. That just annoys me for some strange reason.


?? it just shows no avatar for people without avatars for me.


----------



## Mai (Dec 5, 2011)

I believe she's talking about VMs; it does in fact show a broken image there.

Anyway, I use Roar of Time. It's pretty :3 I've been using it since I first joined and now every other style looks weird.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 5, 2011)

I would assume that's because the missing images for Bachuru style were never uploaded.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 5, 2011)

I started of using Minimal Dewgong because m,y old computer was slow. Then I tried RoT, and now everything's too bright.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 5, 2011)

I think it just got confirmed I have a VM stalker... 


I'll be getting a new avatar... someday... when I make the one I have planned in my head.


----------



## Mai (Dec 5, 2011)

Phantom said:


> I think it just got confirmed I have a VM stalker...
> 
> 
> I'll be getting a new avatar... someday... when I make the one I have planned in my head.


I needed to find _someone_ with no avatar to test out Holly Day's complaint. :P


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Dec 5, 2011)

Mai said:


> I needed to find _someone_ with no avatar to test out Holly Day's complaint. :P


I never have an avatar!


----------



## Mai (Dec 5, 2011)

You were my first thought. But then I remembered that you do _now._ (Drifloon are cute! Yes.)


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 5, 2011)

I use minimal Dewgong on the forums, because I just got used to it. On the main site, Bouncy Mew and Shiny Ninetails.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 6, 2011)

I change the main site each season: Articuno for winter, Scyther spring, Torkoal summer, and Voice of the Forest autumn. On the forums, I use Scyther Slash.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 9, 2011)

Bouncy Mew on main site; whatever I feel like at the time on the forums, though it's usually Minimal Dewgong.


----------



## skyironsword (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm so addicted I go on on both my DS and computer.

Main site: 
PC: originally minimal dewgong, then discovered the style switcher. Voice Of The Forest. pretty :D
DS: Bouncy Mew! so cute c:
Forums:
PC: Scyther Slash. epic
DS: Roar of Time. it was super effective.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 21, 2012)

Forums: Roar of Time
Main Site: Bouncy Mew ^_^
=P


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 22, 2012)

Main Page: Bouncy Mew. I used to use Hellfire, but I was flipping through the styles and something compelled me to use Bouncy Mew, with it's pleasant pink. I think it's because it reminded me of Mew's Hangout...

Forums: Axe Murderer. On the old forums, I used the Scyther style. I am so used to the black Axe Murderer style that my eyes hurt a bit when I go to this forum not logged in and see the stark white Minimal Dewgong style.


----------



## Silverwing (Jul 24, 2012)

I pretty much just use any non-dark style. It's mostly Bouncy Mew, Articuno, or Dewgong.

As for the forums, the default vB style. No offense but none of the forum styles are terribly appealing and I feel the default vB style has the best balance of colors and text contrast.


----------



## Frostagin (Jul 25, 2012)

I use the dark ones. They don't hurt my eyes. :D

Fourms: I mainly switch between Axe-Murderer and Roar of Time.
Main Site: Usually either the new or old Hellfire, but again, I switch sometimes.


----------



## ElectricTogetic (Jul 26, 2012)

I use Roar of Time style all throughout the site.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 27, 2012)

I use Scyther Slash on both the main site and the forums. Because green :D


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jul 27, 2012)

I use Torkoal on the main site, and the standard vbulletin on the forums.


----------



## DarkNut255 (Aug 3, 2012)

I use Dialga on the main site, Joltik on the forums.


----------



## Dungeons (Aug 12, 2012)

Scyther Slash on forum
site:  Celebi~


----------



## Autumn (Aug 14, 2012)

scyther slash on both

i'm doing this thing where every time a new style is added to the forums i switch to it

of course it's been over three years since scyther slash was finished even though there were only four months between roar of time and scyther slash and six between axe-murderer and roar of time and less than a month between the forums' reboot and axe-murderer

um


----------



## Superbird (Aug 14, 2012)

What about Bachuru style then?


----------



## Autumn (Aug 14, 2012)

that one doesn't have a counterpart on the main site.


----------



## Spoon (Aug 14, 2012)

I switch between Minimal Dewong and Bachuru style for the forums. And I use Dewgong on the site. I like Spectrum Style a lot, but just don't really use it.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2012)

Minimal Dewgong on forums, either Celebi or Ninetales on site.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2013)

MEW MEW MEW MEW MEW. And did I mension Bouncey little Meeeeew? :P

The Mew skin was always my favorite and I doubt that'll ever change.

:)

....espesally cuz of the pink. Heehee. I likez teh piiink....n//n; lol


----------



## mewtini (Apr 22, 2013)

Forums: Bachuru Style (my gosh Butterfree make a TCoD Bachuru counterpart. :D)
Site: Articuno Style! It's always been my favorite.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 22, 2013)

Forever Roar of Time.


----------



## eevee_em (Apr 23, 2013)

I use Bouncy Mew on the main sight and Scyther Slash on the forums.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 23, 2013)

I await the day Bouncy Mew finally returns to the forums. I had such beautiful times with it back on IF :'3

I need to tell you again. It's vitally important.


----------



## sovram (Apr 23, 2013)

Minimal Dewgong!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 30, 2013)

Tailsy said:


> I await the day Bouncy Mew finally returns to the forums. I had such beautiful times with it back on IF :'3
> 
> I need to tell you again. It's vitally important.


I will use that skin all the time till i'm dead....


I'm using the bachiru forum skin right now. Its quite adorable


----------



## mimidiamond (Jun 23, 2015)

I use Articuno on the site and minimal Dewgong on the forums


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 27, 2015)

I use minimal Dewgong only because I'm too lazy to change it.... if only there was a Mienshao layout....


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm using dewgong. I might change it, i'm just not sure how XD I'd love to like use something like mew or ninetales though^^


----------



## ozzi9816 (Aug 19, 2015)

I use Axe-Murderer style because it's the only one with a dark background. I come from another forum which has "midnight" themes, and so this one is the most comfortable to me


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 24, 2015)

I've been using scyther slash for awhile.  The green is a nice, soft colour and nothing really stands out on it too much.  It's a lot nicer on the eyes in general than the other styles, in my opinion.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 17, 2015)

Honistly, i'd like if there were more cute pokemon themes XD But oh well...

EDIT: Wait...this isn't about the forum, is it?


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 24, 2016)

Bachuru, Minimal Dewgong, or sometimes Scyther Slash (Scyther is cool)


----------



## haneko (Apr 8, 2020)

Shiny Ninetales on the main site*, and Butterfree over here. What can I say? I like light purple, it's easy on the eyes.
*I don't usually go there on mobile.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 8, 2020)

Spectrum/Shiny Ninetails/Butterfree on the main site
Voice of the Forest/Butterfree style here though i liked joltik style


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 10, 2020)

The Mew one. I love pink <3


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 16, 2020)

Using Roar of Time....


----------

